# Do you have a purse collection?



## greenapril (Mar 8, 2012)

I was wondering how many people here have developed  a collection of purses. I have more than I would like to admit â€¦.. but I switch out often so they all for the most part get some use. I like changing it up sometimes . I donâ€™t see myself buying anymore. I'm content with what I have.

What type of purses do you favor more crossbody, hobo, satchel? How many do you have at the moment? Feel free to post some pictures if you want.


----------



## Pancua (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a little over 20 something purses but I got tired of the mess they were making in my closet. So I slimmed my  collection down to about 5 I think, mostly satchels though. I don't like long straps but they need to be long enough so I can sling it over my shoulder and the purse snug against my body.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Mar 12, 2012)

I don't have too many, but I am accumulating. I prefer crossbody bags, just for the ease of transport during school.


----------



## greenapril (Mar 12, 2012)

So I counted up all of my purses and I have 15. I feel like that is overkill. I'm honestly glad I don't have anymore. I have a variety of sizes for anything I might need. I like crossbody purses so I can have my hands free and have my purse by me at all times. If I'm getting a shoulder bag it has to fit comfortably on my shoulder. I think I'm at my limit. I have them on my book shelf so I can see them and switch them out easier.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 13, 2012)

ATM, I have... 15. 3 Balenciaga (2 Days, 1 City) 2 Chloe (1 Edith, 1 Paddington) 1 LV (Speedy 25) 1 Dior (Gaucho Saddle) 1 Chanel (Ligne Cambon pochette) 5 RMs (1 MAC, 1 5-Zip MAC, 1 MAB, 1 Nikki, 1 Rocker) 1 Juicy 1 MBMJ I plan on purchasing an RH City &amp; an Alexander Wang Rocco next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's still a bunch I want but after I find the perfect RH City and maybe a Part-Time or City with the ORIGINAL giant gold hardware, and the Wang, I'm done. I want to concentrate on getting some really nice SLGs. I still find myself reaching for the same 4 or 5 bags, though on an everyday basis.


----------



## wendycopper (Mar 14, 2012)

anyone is possible as long as the bag is beautiful and fashionable enough. meanwhile, they can match well with the cloth i wear. that is enough. i never say no to one more bags.


----------



## Souly (Mar 15, 2012)

I LOVE purses/bags. I have no idea how many I have. Here are some of my funky/unique ones

7 Deadly Sins Bag - bought from a artist on etsy





These two cigar box purses were custom made for me by a good friend of mine. I love art so she made me a Salvador Dali purse with my favorite pieces going all around the box. The other is art from MC Escher.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 16, 2012)

i used to work at Coach, so i have an extensive collection. i blame that job for being addicted to retail!!!


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Mar 17, 2012)

I have quite a few, different styles, colours, sizes etc to suit different occasions. I'm expanding the collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenapril (Mar 18, 2012)

Betsey Johnson Evening Lace Skull Frame

I don't own this one...but I saw it today and wanted to share it. I like the look of it but I wouldn't buy it with the $88 price tag. What do you think?


----------



## MzBrownbeauty (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, I'm a bag fanatic! My newest is the Micheal Kors Hamilton bag....I adore it! Perfect for work and to take with you when your on a shopping trip! I love designer bags and have gotten all of mine for a nice little discount (except my LV) but that's was an investment! But I buy all kinds of bags as long as I like it doesn't matter if its inexpensive or not.


----------



## calexxia (Mar 18, 2012)

I dunno if I'd call it a collection, but I do have SEVERAL Betsey Johnson bags, as well as quite a few other bags. I should get rid of some of them, since some of them NEVER get used.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't think I consider it a purse collection, as every single one gets used for practical reasons, but right now I have 8 Coach Bags (not including wristlets, etc.) one LV, one JC, a few clutches and a few smaller crossover bags. I also have some leather boho and small back pack bags, good for toting books and such.  Then two large canvas totes from VS.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I also won't say no to a bag that I am completely in love with, but truly I don't need anymore right now! Still...the temptation is always there!!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to buy a new Coach every few months. I've calmed WAY down on purses over the past couple years. I did buy a new Juicy Daydreamer last month though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## suenotto (Jun 6, 2012)

I stopped buying leather bags because they are heavy and although I am not a vegetarian, I prefer not to buy things made from animals if there are better choices out there, and for me, there are LOTS of super cute bags to buy! Here are some I bought on etsy.com The first one I just got and absolutely ADORE!





$40 and handmade out of felted wool by Frou Frou Felt in Wales, UK





$70 A messenger bag made of a recycled feedsack and rainbow belt by ObjetAdapte





$38.25 made out of a vintage quilt by Ginnymae


----------



## suenotto (Jun 6, 2012)

Like me, you like having bags no one else has!



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE purses/bags. I have no idea how many I have. Here are some of my funky/unique ones
> 
> ...


----------



## anjali (Jun 7, 2012)

I have few handbags all are trendy which suits my personality. I ma very choosy person.


----------



## snapbackchamp30 (Jun 8, 2012)

i have about 23 handbags in my collection


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

These are my most recent additions to my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love love love them both!!!!


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are my most recent additions to my collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love love love them both!!!!


 BOTH ARE SUPER CUTE!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been wanting a yellow handbag for a long time



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BOTH ARE SUPER CUTE!


----------



## pamelacrew (Jun 9, 2012)

yes , have a good collection for it and always use them with my matching dress too . Long strips purses are mine favorite and always supportive for me.


----------



## BeautyFull (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello,

Loveï»¿ all your beautiful handbags! Do you have a wallet collection?


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 19, 2012)

i have a decent size collection of wallets and wristlets  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BeautyFull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (Jun 19, 2012)

Some of mine.


----------



## LucyFan84 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yes, I definitely have a collection that has recently been given its own shelving unit.  I love options!  I also love when designers do collaborations with everyday retailers.  I usually find one good staple bag in those kinds of collections.  Lemming confession: There was a really amazing Mulberry bag at a thrift shop near me last year and I can't stop thinking about it (even after all this time).  I haven't been back since, but I'm sure it's gone by now.  Ah, regret.


----------



## greenapril (Jun 23, 2012)

I recently added this bag to my collection. I found it at Ross and couldn't pass it up.


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 26, 2012)

Last night my bf surprised me with an LV bag before dinner! I couldn't believe it. It was for a "just because" gift.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last night my bf surprised me with an LV bag before dinner! I couldn't believe it. It was for a "just because" gift.


 Awe!!! "just because" gifts are the BEST!!!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jun 26, 2012)

I know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm still in shock hahahaha



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awe!!! "just because" gifts are the BEST!!!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 26, 2012)

Love the Dali purse!  I'm going to the Dali museum in St. Petersburg in a couple of weeks....I can't wait!



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I LOVE purses/bags. I have no idea how many I have. Here are some of my funky/unique ones
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the Dali purse!  I'm going to the Dali museum in St. Petersburg in a couple of weeks....I can't wait!


 How cool! I would LOVE to go there.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How cool! I would LOVE to go there.


 I used to go there a LOT, since I grew up in Polk County (about an hour's drive)


----------



## aleeeshuh (Aug 19, 2012)

Snagged this on an online consignment shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes, I do I'm actually getting a new one for my anniversary next week from my boyfriend&lt;3


----------

